# 1945 USGI 1911a1



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Picked up the 1945 1911A1 Remington Rand the other day. Unfortunatly somone polished and blued her.
I'm going to send her off for the restoration she deserves
Gotta love those 1911's


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

quite possibly the finest firearm ever produced.

my uncle has a Rand in original condition, man that thing is a beauty.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

slobber,slobber, drool..........................mighty tasty gun porn right there


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have one too, with a brand new extra barrel packed in army grease.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I have a 1918 version, I'll take a photo and get it up.. nice piece


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good looking gun  I always wondered how they got the bad rap of being inaccurate


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My roommate in the army was an "expert' wiih the m-16 and almost bolo-ed in MP school cause he couldn't hit the side of a barn with the pistol he was issued. Some of them just wouldn't shoot straight.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Its probably because many of these pistols have been in servcie for many years and were just plain ole wore out.
I went to the range today for the first time with mine.
She shoots every bit as good as my $1000.00 commercial 1911. I was very impressed


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

By WWII many of the 1911's had been re-fitted so much that the parts on a gun could be anywhere from original mfg date to new. My uncle used to tell me about how the guys in his CB unit would have him strip and rebuild their 1911's and he would cherry pick from their parts and end up with the best shooter, but generally improved most of the guns by finding the parts that fit the best. He said it was like 10 puzzles on the blanket and some pieces fit better than others. Damn reliable gun.

Huntinbull


----------

